
Messaging-App Kik Plans to Raise $125M Through an Initial Coin Offering - rayuela
https://www.wsj.com/articles/messaging-app-kiks-big-bet-on-a-digital-coin-offering-1504041396
======
rayuela
"Kik is creating 10 trillion tokens, called “kin,” and plans to sell 1
trillion in a Sept. 12 offering. Its goal is to raise $125 million."

Is this company really just making up $1,250,000,000 out of thin air?

